# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  stres przed publicznymi wystąpieniami, czytaniem, jąkanie się, zacinanie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mój problem pojawił się w szkole podstawowej, a już mam 21 lat...i jest coraz gorzej. Zaczęło się stresem przed powiedzeniem wiersza z pamięci na forum klasy, więc umawiałam się z nauczycielką i mówiłam go na przerwie. W gimnazjum doszedł problem z czytaniem na głos... Teraz jestem na drugim roku studiów i coraz częściej pojawiają się takie sytuacje. Mianowicie kiedy mam coś przeczytać z ławki, przeczytać lub powiedzieć na środku sali ogarnia mnie paniczny lęk. W liceum problem ten miałam praktycznie jedynie na języku polskim, lekcje angielskiego były dla mnie przyjemnością, uwielbiałam czytać, wypowiadać się, czułam się w tym dobra. Teraz nawet angielski sprawia mi ogromny problem. Chodzi o to, że moim zdaniem się jąkam. Kiedy z kimś luźno rozmawiam i nie myślę o tym wszystko jest w porządku, ale zawsze w przypadku wystąpień publicznych praktycznie o niczym innym nie myślę... Doszło nawet do tego, że zamiast się odezwać wolałam powiedzieć, że czegoś nie zrobiłam albo, że nie umiem i dostawałam dwóję. Serce wali mi jak oszalałe, głos się trzęsie, zacina, jest mi gorąco, robię się czerwona, wszyscy się na mnie dziwnie patrzą gdy stoję na środku, a jak czytam z ławki to się nawet odwracają... Nawet nie chcę wiedzieć co sobie o mnie myślą, potem tylko spotykając ich na kolejnych zajęciach jest mi strasznie wstyd bo mam wrażenie, że jak na mnie patrzą to myślą tylko o tym. Kiedyś po lekcji angielskiego, kiedy lektorka poprosiła mnie o przeczytanie tekstu, koleżanka ze śmiechem zapytała czy się tak stresuję, bo głos mi się strasznie łamie i robię pauzy w czytaniu. Nie wiem wtedy gdzie mam podziać wzrok... Zaczęłam unikać zajęć, czego konsekwencją są później problemy z zaliczeniami... Przepisuję się do innych nauczycieli, kiedy wiem, że tamci zadają referaty ale nie zawsze się tak da. Jeszcze kilka tygodni temu stresowałam się tylko w wieczór przed stresującymi zajęciami, teraz towarzyszy mi to cały czas. Dziś dowiedziałam się od koleżanek, że jedna nauczycielka zadała im referaty ( ja te zajęcia mam za tydzień, są w wymiarze co 2 tygodnie) ale już nie mogę przestać o tym myśleć, mimo, że jeszcze żadnego referatu nie dostałam. Wstydzę się iść do psychologia lub psychiatry, bo nie umiem o tym otwarcie mówić, od razu chce mi się płakać, bolą mnie płuca i głowa. W rodzicach nie mam oparcia bo albo nie słuchają kiedy mówię, że coś mnie stresuje, że się czegoś boję albo zaczynają się denerwować mówiąc: "to jak my niby mamy ci w tym pomóc?". Ja już nie wiem co mam robić... nie potrafię przez to normalnie funkcjonować, przestałam spotykać się ze znajomymi (bardzo to lubię, ale nie mam ochoty wychodzić z domu, uchodzę za osobę towarzyską i pewną siebie), nie potrafię się na niczym skupić, mam problemy z nauką, ciągle siedzę w domu i ciągle o tym myślę, dosłownie ciągle. Jutro mam bardzo bezstresowy dzień a mimo to myślę o nadchodzącym angielskim i innych przykrych sprawach i łzy mam w oczach... Zapisałam się do szkoły języków obcych i tam jest o niebo lepiej, zdarza mi się zaciąć ale nie zniechęca mnie to, chcę i lubię tam chodzić. Mam już dość, coraz częściej miewam myśli samobójcze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Mój problem pojawił się w szkole podstawowej, a już mam 21 lat...i jest coraz gorzej. Zaczęło się stresem przed powiedzeniem wiersza z pamięci na forum klasy, więc umawiałam się z nauczycielką i mówiłam go na przerwie. W gimnazjum doszedł problem z czytaniem na głos... Teraz jestem na drugim roku studiów i coraz częściej pojawiają się takie sytuacje. Mianowicie kiedy mam coś przeczytać z ławki, przeczytać lub powiedzieć na środku sali ogarnia mnie paniczny lęk. W liceum problem ten miałam praktycznie jedynie na języku polskim, lekcje angielskiego były dla mnie przyjemnością, uwielbiałam czytać, wypowiadać się, czułam się w tym dobra. Teraz nawet angielski sprawia mi ogromny problem. Chodzi o to, że moim zdaniem się jąkam. Kiedy z kimś luźno rozmawiam i nie myślę o tym wszystko jest w porządku, ale zawsze w przypadku wystąpień publicznych praktycznie o niczym innym nie myślę... Doszło nawet do tego, że zamiast się odezwać wolałam powiedzieć, że czegoś nie zrobiłam albo, że nie umiem i dostawałam dwóję. Serce wali mi jak oszalałe, głos się trzęsie, zacina, jest mi gorąco, robię się czerwona, wszyscy się na mnie dziwnie patrzą gdy stoję na środku, a jak czytam z ławki to się nawet odwracają... Nawet nie chcę wiedzieć co sobie o mnie myślą, potem tylko spotykając ich na kolejnych zajęciach jest mi strasznie wstyd bo mam wrażenie, że jak na mnie patrzą to myślą tylko o tym. Kiedyś po lekcji angielskiego, kiedy lektorka poprosiła mnie o przeczytanie tekstu, koleżanka ze śmiechem zapytała czy się tak stresuję, bo głos mi się strasznie łamie i robię pauzy w czytaniu. Nie wiem wtedy gdzie mam podziać wzrok... Zaczęłam unikać zajęć, czego konsekwencją są później problemy z zaliczeniami... Przepisuję się do innych nauczycieli, kiedy wiem, że tamci zadają referaty ale nie zawsze się tak da. Jeszcze kilka tygodni temu stresowałam się tylko w wieczór przed stresującymi zajęciami, teraz towarzyszy mi to cały czas. Dziś dowiedziałam się od koleżanek, że jedna nauczycielka zadała im referaty ( ja te zajęcia mam za tydzień, są w wymiarze co 2 tygodnie) ale już nie mogę przestać o tym myśleć, mimo, że jeszcze żadnego referatu nie dostałam. Wstydzę się iść do psychologia lub psychiatry, bo nie umiem o tym otwarcie mówić, od razu chce mi się płakać, bolą mnie płuca i głowa. W rodzicach nie mam oparcia bo albo nie słuchają kiedy mówię, że coś mnie stresuje, że się czegoś boję albo zaczynają się denerwować mówiąc: "to jak my niby mamy ci w tym pomóc?". Ja już nie wiem co mam robić... nie potrafię przez to normalnie funkcjonować, przestałam spotykać się ze znajomymi (bardzo to lubię, ale nie mam ochoty wychodzić z domu, uchodzę za osobę towarzyską i pewną siebie), nie potrafię się na niczym skupić, mam problemy z nauką, ciągle siedzę w domu i ciągle o tym myślę, dosłownie ciągle. Jutro mam bardzo bezstresowy dzień a mimo to myślę o nadchodzącym angielskim i innych przykrych sprawach i łzy mam w oczach... Zapisałam się do szkoły języków obcych i tam jest o niebo lepiej, zdarza mi się zaciąć ale nie zniechęca mnie to, chcę i lubię tam chodzić. Mam już dość, coraz częściej miewam myśli samobójcze...


Przełam się i idź do Psychiatry, powiedz tam to wszystko to lekarz powinien ci dać leki które spowodują,że będziesz się mniej stresować. Podobno jest coś takiego jak stres czy lęk przed publicznymi wystąpieniami i możesz to mieć ale to chyba można leczyć antydepresantami czy czymś w tym stylu, idź do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc mam 20 lat. mam tak samo jak ty. poprostu panicznie boje sie publicznych wystapien i czytania na glos bo poprostu moj glos szaleje. tak jak ty glos mi drzy, zacinam sie nie moge wymowic słowa.. to jest straszne! robie sie cala czaerwona! na sama mysl ze mam przedstawic jakis referat boli mnie brzuch i glowa z nerwow. to strasznie utrudnia zycie. dodam ze studiuje i bardzo chce skonczyc studia a ucze sie dobrze tylko przez ten stres mysle by zrezygnowac ;( nie mam problemow z czytaniem bo czytalam bardzo plynnie gdy nikt nie slyszy tylko jako zaczynam czytac przy grupie to mnie zacina, nie moge slowa wymowic, robie przerwy. inni slysza to tak jakbym milal zaraz sie rozbeczec a ja naprawde bardzo tego nie chce. prosze o pomoc

----------


## Marcin222

Powiem Ci, że dokładnie w takich przypadkach naprawdę świetnie spisuje się hipnoza. Po 1-3 sesji większość osób pozbywa się tego typu lęków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

powiedz mi gdzie taka hipnozę mogę znaleść i czy ty przez to przechodziłeś? bylabym wdzięczna  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzięki za odpowiedzi na mój post... też chciałabym się dowiedzieć czegoś więcej na temat tej hipnozy!!

----------


## Marcin222

Z hipnozą nie miałem osobiście do czynienia, ale po prostu słyszałem naprawdę sporo dobrych opinii na ten temat. Proponuję zapoznać się z tą stroną : hipnoza.pl - trochę informacji tamjest  na ten temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jejku jestem w szoku ze inni maja taki sam problem jak ja. mam go od dawna ale nie szukalam pomocy bo myslalam ze taki dziwny przypadek mam tylko ja. dzis zapoznam sie z ta stronka, mam nadzieje ze pomoze. dziekuje  :Wink:

----------


## Justyna88

Witam. Podobnie jak wy zmagam się z tym problemem. U mnie zaczęło się od czytania referatu na forum grupy na studiach. Byłam bardzo zdziwiona, ponieważ nigdy nie miałam takich problemów, nie byłam nieśmiała, sama zgłaszałam się do różnych wypowiedzi. Referat był dość długi (4 strony A4), radziłam sobie dobrze, aż poczułam brak powietrza w płucach, bardzo szybkie bicie serca, mokre dłonie i nie mogłam dalej czytać. Poprostu fizycznie czułam, że nie dam rady,że nie starczy mi powietrza. Na początku zupełnie nie byłąm świadoma tego co się stało, nie wiedziałam, że może być coś takiego jak lęk przed publicznym czytaniem. Od tamtej pory unikam sytuacji w których muszę publicznie występować niestety jednak jest to nieuniknione żeby ukończyć studia. Kilka razy nauczyciel prosił mnie o przeczytanie jakiegos tekstu jednak zawsze było tak samo, mówiłam, że nie dam rady bez podania przyczyny. Jest mi bardzo przykro i czułam się mega głupio bo wiem, że ludzie raczej negatywnie postrzegają tego typu zachowanie, w końcu nawet nie miałam racjonalnych powodów żeby odmówic czytania tekstu. Chodzę na terapię, ale do tej pory nie udało mi się ustalić przyczyny tych objawów. Proszę o kontakt na pw osoby, którym udało się to pokonać, lub które korzystały z hipnozy czy to naprawde pomaga?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj, jeżeli borykasz się, z jakimś problemem, lub chciałbyś robić coś szybciej, lepiej, czy bardziej efektywnie, to świetnie trafiłeś!

Jeżeli sen z powiek spędza Ci, któryś z poniższych problemów:

- fobia
- lęk przed wystąpieniami publicznymi
- silne negatywne emocje
- depresja
- nieśmiałość, czy brak pewności siebie
- kompleksy
- nawykowe lub kompulsywne zachowania, jak jedzenie słodyczy, obgryzanie paznokci, czy inne
- silny stres
- poczucie winy

lub towarzyszy Tobie inny problem, albo jest obszar, w którym chciałbyś / -abyś lepiej funkcjonować - skorzystaj z wielkiej okazji DARMOWEJ SESJI zmiany osobistej.

Wypełnij formularz, który znajdziesz tutaj: www.nafnaf.pl/formularz.doc i prześlij go na adres: projektzmiana@nafnaf.pl

*Sesje prowadzone są przez doświadczonych coachów, psychologów i terapeutów.
** Klient nie ponosi żadnych kosztów.
*** Sesje nagrywane są na kamery, a Klient podpisuje zgodę na wykorzystanie zebranego materiału audio i video.
**** Ze względu na duże zainteresowanie oraz możliwość wzięcia udziału w projekcie przez ograniczoną liczbę osób zastrzegamy, że skontaktujemy się z wybranymi osobami, które zostaną zaproszone do udziału w przedsięwzięciu.

Zespół Grande Cru sp. z o.o.

----------


## usernamee

Mam identyczny problem!!!!!!!!! Zawaliłam liceum, bo nie chodziłam do szkoły ze strachu , że nauczycielka będzie kazała  mi coś przeczytać na głos. Później ukończyłam liceum zaoczne, gdzie nie było czytania na głos, tylko na maturze, ale przed dwójką egzaminatorów jakoś nie czułam stresu, gorzej jak jest więcej osób....
teraz jestem na drugim roku studiów-zaocznych...Myślałam, że obejdzie się bez publicznych wystąpień, ale za kilka dni pierwsza prezentacja, dziś cały wieczór płakałam ze strachu, że się skompromituje, że zacznie mi drżeć głos jakbym miała się rozpłakać, że nie będę mogła złapać oddechu... Postanowiła,że poszukam w internecie informacji, jak sobie z tym poradzić... Głebokie oddychanie??!! co za bzdura, przecież nie zacznę nagle głęboko oddychać w trakcie czytania...a hipnoza? na to już nie znajdę czasu, prezentacja za kilka dni... no nic pojdę do zwykłego lekarza rodzinnego, niech przepisze mi coś mocnego na stres czy nerwicę ...

----------


## usernamee

Myślę, że tabletki to najlepsze wyjście

----------


## usernamee

Dostałam od lekarza receptę na Xanax - bardzo mi pomógł , ale lepiej nie zażywać go za często , tylko właśnie przed takimi silnie stresującymi sytuacjami

----------


## feminae

Polecam sulbutiaminę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 2 klasy gimnazjum (od kilku miesiecy) mam ten sam problem co wy. Nie wiem dlaczego. Nie wydaje mi sie ze to przez nowa klase, bo w 1 gim. nie mialam z tym problemu, mimo to że była to nowa szkoła. Przepisalam sie bo moim marzeniem bylo chodzic do tej szkoly co obecnie w niej jestem, ale od niedawna zaczynam zalowac bo mysle sobie ze w poprzedniej nie mialabym takiego problemu. Kiedy pierwszy raz na polskim bylam troche przeziebiona (nie chcialam zeby akurat teraz pani kazala mi czytac, kiedy bolalo mnie gardlo itp.) no ale jak pani powiedziala ze mam przeczytac to musialam to zrobic. Z trudnoscia przeczytalam wiersz. Myslalam ze to przez to, ze wtedy akurat bardzo nie chcialam czytac. Ale po tym wydarzeniu na jakies lekcji nauczyciel kazal mi cos przeczytac. Zaczelam czytac i po przeczytaniu kilku zdan zaczelam sie trzasc, jąkac i bardzo bilo mi serce.  :Frown:  Nie wiedzialam dlaczego tak. Na przedmiotach typu: angielski, niemiecki tak sie nie dzieje. Ostatnio pani zadala nam z wosu prasowke. Mam nadzieje ze nie bede musiala jej czytac ;( Bardzo boje się kiedy pani będzie kazała nauczyc sie wiersza na pamiec. Pewnie po pierwszym zdaniu zaczne sie jakac i trzasc. Będę musiala kupic cos w aptece. Na jednym forum cos polecali. Wypróbuję. Mam nadzieje ze szybko mi przejdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślałam, że tylko ja tak mam. Strasznie boję się czytać teksty w szkole.. w domu czytam normalnie ale jak mam przeczytać coś przy ludziach to jest mi gorąco, czuje że jestem cała czerwona i strasznie bije mi serce. Nie boję się występować przed ludźmi np. na przedstawieniach lub przeczytać test który czytałam wcześniej i go znam. Kiedy mam przeczytać coś czego wcześniej nie czytałam po prostu się boję, jąkam się, mylę słowa.. Na lekcjach polskiego cały czas się bałam, że nauczyciel poprosi mnie do czytania.. Mam tak od zawsze.. kiedy przyszłam do zerówki i pani prosiła o czytanie to strasznie się bałam i mam tak do dziś.. Tak się bałam chodzić do szkoły że chyba częściej do niej nie chodziłam niż chodziłam. Teraz idę do nowej szkoły, do technikum. Na dodatek mam rozszerzony polski.. Gdyby nie to czytanie nie bałabym się iść do nowej szkoły ale teraz nikogo tam nie znam i boje się ze wezmą mnie za dziwaka. W gimnazjum byłam ciągle z tymi samymi ludźmi od zerówki i byli do tego przyzwyczajeni.. 
Myślę, ze teraz jest lepiej niż w podstawówce ale sama nie wiem.. Z jednej strony mówią mi ze nie umiem czytać i się śmieją a z drugiej pan mnie brał do czytania chociaż wybierał zawsze tych którzy czytają dobrze. Kilka osób było takich, że praktycznie w ogóle ich nie prosił.. Nie wiem co mam robić :c

----------


## wracanie

Jak w podstawowce czy gimnazjum jestem w stanie jeszcze zrozumiec, ze dzieciaki odwracaja sie z ławek i patrza dziwnie na takie osoby jak ty, ale na studiach?? U mnie w grupie tez byla dziewczyna, ktora jąkała się- nikt nie zwracal na to uwagi, nie gapil sie. Chyba masz jakichs dziwnych ludzi na roku, skoro sa tak niedojrzali :/ Co do problemu- wiem ze latwo powiedziec ale nie mysl o tym. Domyslam sie ze dzien przed zajeciami czy wystapieniem zastanawiasz sie jak to bedzie wygladac, czy bedziesz sie stresowac itd. Nie dobrze jest tyle myslec o czyms, bo to moze nas dobic. Mysle ze wizyta u psychologa i psychoterapia moze pomóc. Ja oprocz tego wspomagam sie revitasensem, bo czuje sie po nim lepiej, nie mam w glowie durnych mysli, tylko potrafie skupic sie na istotnych sprawach- w twoim przypadku powinienes skupic sie na tym czy twoje wystapienie jest dobre pod wzgledem merytorycznym, a nie czy lduzie beda sie na ciebie gapic bo zrobiles sie czerwony i jakasz sie.

----------

